# Ghostbusters: Legacy wegen Corona-Krise auf 2021 verschoben



## AndreLinken (1. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ghostbusters: Legacy wegen Corona-Krise auf 2021 verschoben* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Ghostbusters: Legacy wegen Corona-Krise auf 2021 verschoben*


----------

